# Reefer's GTA Roadtrip.....



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

For those of you that follow my occasional oddball posts and humour; you've noticed that I "get around" in terms of visiting most (if not all) of the marine LFS in the GTA at one point or another. If we could; most of us would travel far and wide to feed our addiction/hobby. 

I've noticed that on this forum (and others) that some don't have a vehicle or simply don't want to drive distances for livestock/supplies. I'm putting a poll out here to see who would like to accompany me on some of my "Reefer's Roadtrips" (GTA). These trips usually occur on a Saturday morning and depending on scheduling; usually last the whole day. I can arrange for a common public pick-up location along the TTC or perhaps even the closest LFS near you. IF you pick up livestock or supplies; arrangements can be made to drop you off at your residence if you prefer.

The route generally starts in the East end and we would work our way West - as far as Burlington. Kingston Road to the South, and Markham to the North.

This would allow people to visit LFS they are interested in, haven't seen before, or with little frequency. Itinerary can be based on what I want to accomplish and what others are interested in. It would also cover my fuel costs  .

I'm thinking $10/person would be reasonable. I can accommodate 4 adults per roadtrip.

Note/Disclaimer: With all due respect; people with body odour, the need to talk incessantly in the confined space of a vehicle, and weirdos need not apply  I should be the only weirdo in the vehicle.

Let me know your thoughts. Happy Reefing. Cheers.


----------



## fesso clown (Nov 15, 2011)

taipan said:


> note/disclaimer: Weirdos need not apply  i should be the only weirdo in the vehicle.


*!!!!dammit!!!*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)




----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

LOL, do odd, stinky blabber mouths know they are?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shoryureppa (Jul 1, 2011)

Dope idea! I've never really met anyone other than Alt from here. I'd be down to do that. Although I am pretty weird...  Let me know when


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

carmenh said:


> LOL, do odd, stinky blabber mouths know they are?


 They will; if nobody's previously mentioned it to them; on the Road Trip. D'oh!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Shoryureppa said:


> Dope idea! I've never really met anyone other than Alt from here. I'd be down to do that. Although I am pretty weird...  Let me know when


I will contact interested parties soon. I will give others time to respond and will have a list for others that couldn't make it this time around for one reason or another. First come; first served. This idea is now patented. LOL


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Damn why do I have to be out at the end of the trip!


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

damsel_den said:


> Damn why do I have to be out at the end of the trip!


Maybe you are one of those crazy people!

Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

lol this is too funny.
but i'm carless, so please count me in


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

J_T said:


> Maybe you are one of those crazy people!
> 
> Posted with my Xperia, using Tapatalk 2


Yes I am one of the crazy people.. BUT he said weirdos.. I'm not weird, I'm crazy lol


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks for everyone's interest, PMs, and e-mails. I'm thinking of setting a date of NEXT Saturday August 25th for the first roadtrip. My apologies for not responding sooner to the posts. I haven't been getting notices for some reason and just checked now.

My schedule has changed this weekend and I may venture out this morning (Saturday August 18th) for those of you that are interested and get this in time. I'm thinking of heading out to SUM, RR, and perhaps Burlington and Milton. Special destinations will be entertained. Drop me a line for those interested in the last minute ride. I will apologize in advance if I don't respond in time for today's run.

Roadtrips will be $10; which I think is fair. Cheers.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Tentative Date - August 25th, 2012*

Roadtrip#1 is scheduled and hopefully nothing unforeseen will bar this from happening. I will contact those that have shown interest within the day or so for time frame and pick-up locations. First come-first served; so if you missed this trip....I'm sure there will be others down the road. If I've missed anyone or haven't contacted me...let me know via e-mail.

Here's the situation: I will try and coincide some of my trips with shipments that the individual LFS have indicated to me should be arriving. The unfortunate thing is that not all shipments arrive on the same dates. Since we are all trying to save time and money; you may want to contact the LFS you're interested in and see when a specific shipment you're interested in is arriving. OR....you can just spend the day looking and purchasing eye candy regardless 

For example: NAFB = Hawaii, RR = Philippines and Indo? Next week. SUM almost always has some form of shipment in. In the next couple of weeks, The Coral Reef Shop is expecting Indo and Tonga.

Also: Some LFS have been very receptive to this roadtrip idea and have hinted at surprises on some visits. Whatever that means.

As for today's roadtrip....I will give credit where credit is due. To my pleasant surprise; I managed to pick up a Red Carpet anemone from AK. Service was nice and accommodating. Thanks. I've been searching for one forever. I will however; be either missing a car payment or re-financing my mortgage in the near future. D'oh!


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Hi Taipan,
Can you count me in for the weekend when Coral Reef Shop gets their Tonga order? I'm going to email them about trying to get a gorgonian or two, in for me.
Would love to see pics of your red carpet - not surprised you have to refinance your mortgage - I've seen them for upwards of a thousand bucks. So, please, please post pics!
thanks!!!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Done as dinner.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

I think all of us here are weirdos for outside 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Sig.....you and I are a special breed of weird. lol You sir, are more than welcome you join in on the roadtrip. However; we will not be driving in a Skoda, Lada, or other Eastern Bloc vehicle


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

Taipan said:


> Sig.....you and I are a special breed of weird. lol You sir, are more than welcome you join in on the roadtrip. However; we will not be driving in a Skoda, Lada, or other Eastern Bloc vehicle


You are talking about approximately 15 years back. Last year I was in Moscow and the cars that I seen there you will have probably just a few in Canada
Bentley can not fulfill their market (this is not a joke) 

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

This I know and believe. Moscow is the world's most expensive city to live in. The number of China's and Russia's Billionaire's are rising. Did you see NYC's most expensive apartment? Bought by a Russian.

You and are are still weird. Poor people are weird. Wealthy people are eccentric. Now that I think of it. I'm weird. You're eccentric.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

F.Y.I. - I've sent out PMs and e-mails to those that have contacted me with interest. I'm heading out to a few LFS this Saturday, August 25th. Let me know if I've missed anyone. Some can make it, some can't on this date so there may be room available.

Just to be clear, This is a Reefer's Roadtrip - Like This:






lol......


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Lol. Going to get some pipefish??

Great idea of the road trip, Red.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Thanks.....Don't feed rumours of how I came about this epiphany......  D'oh!


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

LOL this thread  Great idea too.

I would come too, but I smell good, have an awesome sense of humour, and I have my own vehicle. Maybe Sig and I should just go to the range that day. 

Oh wait. I'm a few hundred kilometers away from the GTA hiding in the bush. I don't think it will work out either way.

Have fun!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

By the way....If Damsel_Den and CarmenH want to co-ordinate and 'put names to faces' of other members....they could meet up in Burlington sometime to say hello. Cheers.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

In he fall that could be fun. Right now I'm just barely doing what I need to do to just keep things alive... I've been super crazy nutso busy with life... Once the cooler weather hits I'm sure I'll be more into it


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

...and I thought I was the only one....Wait a minute....maybe I have no life...  Cheers.



carmenh said:


> ... I've been super crazy nutso busy with life...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

All aboard the Reefer's Express. Leaving tomorrow morning. Drop me a line if I missed anyone. Cheers.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Let me know the next time your doing it and ill come meet you guys on dundas and do thoughs stores with you! Sadly hubbys racing in sauble tomorrow so I won't be back until sunday!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Will do. You're on the "List".......


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Damn I live in Barrie could you pick me up at Union Station or I could get off of any Go stop. I am a grandmother so as long as I take my pills I should be fairly quiet.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I think there is a bus from Barrie to Yorkdale? Yorkdale or Finch Station is preferred. Union is not a problem. Please confirm if you're in for tomorrow and I will adjust schedule. No worries.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

Ohhh I never thought about taking the train to union (not tomorrow of course) but then I could do the whole trip!!! I don't talk a lot, or smell , and I'm not crazy.. I just mite need to pee a lot


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*No worries.....*

Too much information.....I don't need to know.  especially if it's coffee induced or beer induced. Keep your eyes out for new postings. Cheers.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

you say you don't need to know but then your going to leave me in the middle of nowhere somewhere!!!! Do I need to pay extra if I have a little person inside me?? Or am I just not allowed because you said adults only?


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Wouldn't do that to you. Pee breaks are no worries. Being an adult isn't an indicator of maturity. I'm proof  Cheers.


----------



## damsel_den (Oct 31, 2011)

How was the road trip!! What did everyone buy!!


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

The road trip was great. I bought a years supply of Reefer's Best Salt and a new T5 I've never tried before at ORG and 4 really nice frags at The Coral Reef Shop.

Really enjoyed it.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

It was nice to meet new people today and introduce them to new stores and contacts. Weather was great...traffic was...nvm.....

Itinerary:

SUM - Posted marine specials on website. Nice CUC specials.

East West Marine - "Why?" you ask. Going out of business.....nice Zoas (common Vietnam Zoas but colourful bright, large colonies $25.00 (inspect for pests and make sure you dip/quarantine). Picked up all the smaller filter socks they had $1/each. Large ones still available $1/each. Supplements and dry fish food $1/each. Seriously. Lots of freshwater stuff as well.

ORG - Special request to purchase Reefer's Best Sea Salt and view $10 frags.

Coral Reef Shop - Check out the new custom made LED Orphek 100W pendants. Great PAR and approx 36" x 36" footprint. Anxiously awaiting Tongo and Fiji shipment. They'll drop me a line to let me know ETA. There's irony that TeeMee called to inquire about the Tonga shipment as I was standing right next to Mark as he was on the phone.

Big Al's Mississauga - Special request. Member hadn't been there before. HUGE Blue Carpet (I'd consider it healthy, it's been there for about a month now). $200 not cheap but not expensive either if you know what I mean. *sighs*

RR - New Tonga and Aussie shipment arrived. Lots of eye candy. Ask to have a look at the $450 Acans...lol Rainbow Scolys, Gold Torches, Gold Hammers, Yellow Hammers, Pairs of Fairy Wrasses, Mated Pairs of Amphiprion Chysopterus Clowns (I'm not that smart....I googled it), crazy duncans.

AK - Various marine specials (escapes my mind at the moment, sorry).

We fit in some good greasy pizza in somewhere along the way.

For those that gave notice to cancel - Thanks.

For those that bailed last minute. Life happens. No stress. No animosity.






My little nugget from today.....pics attached. The LFS was kind enough to set this aside for me for pick-up today.

Thanks for a nice day out. Stay tuned for future trips (will vary with my schedule) under a NEW thread. Cheers.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Look forward to joining the next trip. Hope everyone is happy with their loot!


----------

